# عالم المحركات .. شرح مبسط جدا بالصور المتحركه.



## م/ مصطفي (27 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته​ 
اخواني سوف نبدا هنا باذن الله عرض مجموعه من المحركات التي تستخدم
في مجال الطيران و في غير مجال الطيران



 
كبدايه سوف نبدا في شرح المحرك المكبسي اولا و من ثم ننتقل الي المحرك النفاث​ 
*Four Stroke Engine*​ 
كان اول عرض لهذا المحرك عن طريق العالم _Nikolaus Otto_ عام 1876 , لذلك عرف المحرك باسم _Otto cycle ,_ و هو يعتبر اكثر الانواع شيوعا في الوقت الحاضر و يستخدم 
في السيارات و الشاحنات .​ 
(الكرات الخضراء تمثل الشحنه الجديده من الوقود + الهواء .. و الكرات الرماديه تمثل العادم ... و الون البرتقالي يمثل شعله الاحتراق)


 
شرح مبسط جداا لنظريه العمل و كيفيه الحصول علي الطاقه ..​ 

1- _Intake _في هذه المرحله يتحرك المكبس الي اسفل في حين دخول شحنه جديده
من الوقود + الهواء .​ 
*Intake.. *During the intake stroke, the piston moves downward, drawing a fresh charge of vaporized fuel/air mixture. The illustrated engine features a 'poppet' intake valve which is drawn open by the vacuum produced by the intake stroke. Some early engines worked this way, however most modern engines incorporate an extra cam/lifter arrangement as seen on the exhaust valve. The exhaust valve is held shut by a spring (not illustrated here).


 

2- _Compression_ يتم غلق الفتحتين المسؤلين عن دخول و خروج الهواء 
مع الوقود بواسطه valves و يبدا المكبس في الصعود الي اعلي 
لكي يضغط علي الهواء و يزيد من ضغطه داخل الاسطوانه​ 
*Compression...* As the piston rises the poppet valve is forced shut by the increased cylinder pressure. Flywheel momentum drives the piston upward, compressing the fuel/air mixture.​

 
3- _Power_ بعد الانتهاء من المرحله السابقه و عندما يبدا المكبس في النزول
مره اخري فان شعله الاحتراق تنطلق spark plug لكي تشعل في الوقود مع 
الهواء المضغوطين داخل الاسطوانه...و عند الاحتراق فان الوقود و الهواء معا 
يضغطوا علي المكبس بقوه كبيره و تكون هذه هيا البارو التي ناخذها من المحرك​ 
*Power...* At the top of the compression stroke the spark plug fires, igniting the compressed fuel. As the fuel burns it expands, driving the piston downward.


 

4- _Exhaust_ عند نزول المكبس الي اخر مشواره في المرحله السابقه يبدا 
الvalve المسؤل عن خروج الخليط المحترق من الهواء و الوقود 
في الانفراج لكي يخرج العادم.​ 
*Exhaust..* At the bottom of the power stroke, the exhaust valve is opened by the cam/lifter mechanism. The upward stroke of the piston drives the exhausted fuel out of the cylinder.


 

# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 أغسطس 2006)

*2 strok engin*

Two Stroke Engine​ 

- يستخدم هذا المحرك لانجاز كل ما كان يفعله stork 4 و لكن هنا مع stork 2 فقط ​ 

(الكرات الخضراءتمثل الشحنه الجديده من الوقود + الهواء .. والكرات الرماديهتمثلالعادم ... والون البرتقالييمثل شعله الاحتراق)​ 


 

_Intak_​ 
*Intake...* The fuel/air mixture is first drawn into the crankcase by the vacuum created during the upward stroke of the piston. The illustrated engine features a poppet intake valve, however many engines use a rotary value incorporated into the crankshaft
في البدايه .. فان شحنه الهواء و الوقود .. يتم ادخالها عن طريق valve ..
و يتم ادخالها عندما يكون المكبس في اعلي مشواره (كما هو موضح في الرسم)


 
During the downward stroke the poppet valve is forced closed by the increased crankcase pressure. The fuel mixture is then compressed in the crankcase during the remainder of the stroke
اثناء هبوط المكبس .. فان قوه الضغط تذداد علي الvalve  مما تودي الي اغلاقه
و في نفس الوقت يتم رفع الشحنه الي غرفه الاحتراق ليتم حرقها. 


 


_Compression_​ 
*Compression...* The piston then rises, driven by flywheel momentum, and compresses the fuel mixture. (At the same time, another intake stroke is happening beneath the piston 
يبدا المكبس في كبس الهواء و الوقود لزياده ضغطهم ..
و في نفس الوقت يبدا عمليه دخول لشحنه هواء جديده (كما هو موضح بالرسم) 


 

_Power_​ 
*Power...* At the top of the stroke the spark plug ignites the fuel mixture. The burning fuel expands, driving the piston downward, to complete the cycle
بعد الانتهاء من عمليه كبس الهواء مباشره .. تبدا شعله الاحتراق spark plug في حرق الهواء و الوقود بعد وصولهم الي ضغط كبيير لكي يسهل احتراقهم.. 
و يتولد عن هذا الاحتراق انه يدفع المكبس بقوه كبيييره جداا الي الاسفل و هذه القوه الكبييره هي قوه المحرك التي نستفيد منها 


 

a two stroke engine is usually more powerful than a four stroke engine of equivalent size

_Transfer & Exhaust_​ 
*Transfer & Exhaust...* Toward the end of the stroke, the piston exposes the intake port, allowing the compressed fuel/air mixture in the crankcase to escape around the piston into the main cylinder. This expels the exhaust gasses out the exhaust port, usually located on the opposite side of the cylinder. Unfortunately, some of the fresh fuel mixture is usually expelled as well
اثناء هبوط المكبس .. فانه يسمح بخروج الشنحه المحترقه و في نفس الوقت يسمح 
بدخول الشحنه الجديده لكي يتم احتراقها داخل غفه الاحتراق (كما موضح بالرسم)



 
يستخدم هذا المحرك في ...
( متسكلات البحر - درجات بخاريه خفيفه - نماذج الطائرات - درجات ناريه خفيفه - ...) ​ 
* للاسف فان هذا المحرك اسوء بكثير من المحرك السابق 
من حيث انه ملوث جدااا للبيئه بسبب هروب كميات كبيره 
من الوقود الغير محترقه خارج اسطوانه الاحتراق.​ 
# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Wankel Engine*

*Wankel Engine*​ 
هو محرك رائع و زكي جدا من حيث التصميم و يعتبر افضل من otto cycle 
و تم بتطور العالم Felix Wankel في عام 1950 ​ 


 
In the Wankel a triangular rotor incorporating a central ring gear is driven around a fixed pinion within an oblong chamber
الحركه الدورانيه تتولد من دورانه حول ترس كبييير متحرك ياخذ حركته من ترس اخر اصغر منه
في الحجم و ثابت لا يتحرك​ 

The fuel/air mixture is drawn in the intake port during this phase of the rotation.


 

The mixture is compressed here.


 

The mixture burns here, driving the rotor around.


 

And the exhaust is expelled here.


 

The rotory motion is transferred to the drive shaft via an eccentric wheel (illustrated in blue) that rides in a matching bearing in the rotor. The drive shaft rotates once during every power stroke instead of twice as in the Otto cycle. ok
الحركه الدورانيه يتم نقلها الي العمود shaft via عن طريق حلقه دورانيه ليست في المركز
و الموضحه باللون الازرق.
The Wankel promised higher power output with fewer moving parts than the Otto cycle engine, however technical difficulties have apparently interfered with widespread adoption. In spite of valiant efforts by Mazda, _the four stroke engine _
_remains much more popular_​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 أغسطس 2006)

مغلق للتعديل ..
و لكي يكتمل الموضوع تماما باذن الله .. يارب ينال اعجابكم


----------



## م/ مصطفي (27 أغسطس 2006)

*Atkinson Engine*

*Atkinson Engine*​ 
The Atkinson engine is essentially an Otto-cycle engine with a different means of linking the piston to the crankshaft. It was originally designed to compete with the Otto engine, but without infringing on 
any of Otto's patents​ 
هو يعتبر مثل محرك Otto-cycle engine و لكن بطريقه مختلفه لربط الpiston مع ال crankshaft ..
و هو صمم خصيصا لكي ينافس محرك Otto-cycle في التصميم و لكن مع مراعاه حقوق
محرك Otto-cycle في براءه اختراعه .​ 






# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Turbojet*

*Turbojet*​






 
.يعتمد هذا المحرك علي احتراق الاكسجين من الهواء الجوي​ 
At the front of the engine, the turbine shaft drives a _compressor_. The compressor works a lot like the turbine only in reverse. Its purpose is to draw air into 
the engine and pressurize it.
في البدايه فان الهواء يدخل علي الcompressor_ و الذي يقوم بدوره في ضغط الهواء بقوه _​ 



Fuel continuously burns inside a combustion chamber just like the rocket. The expanding gasses escape out the nozzle generating thrust in the opposite direction.​ 
عند دخول الهواء المضغوط الي غرفه الاحتراق .. فانه يتم اشعاله بواسطه شعله للاحتراق فيتم بذلك
ارتفاع حرارته و ضغطته بصوره كبيره و من ثم عند خروجه من الغرفه فانه يولد قوه الدفع 
التي يخرجها المحرك




​ 
Now the differences: On its way out the nozzle, _*some*_ of the gas pressure is used to drive a _turbine_. A turbine is a series of _rotors_ or fans connected to a single shaft. Between each pair of rotors is a _stator_ -- something like a stationary fan. The stators realign the gas flow to most effectively direct it toward the blades of the next rotor​ 
بعد اكتمال احتراق الهواء و الوقود و عند خروجه فاننا نستخدمه لكي نشغل التربينه و هيا مجموعه من الريش
متصله مع بعضها البعض علي محور واحد .. و لكي نتاكد من ان الهواء سيقوم بلف التربينه فاننا نضع stator
بين كل مروحتين من مراوح التربينه .. و فائدته انه يحدث توجيه للهواء المحترق 
بحيث يعمل دوران جيد للتربينه




​ 
# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Steam Locomotive Engine*

*Steam Locomotive Engine*​ 



Steam engines like this drove trains from the early 1800s to ​

the 1950s
( الكرات الحمراء تمثل شحنه الهواء الجديده ..الكرات الخضراء و تمثل الهواء المحترق مع الوقود )​ 









*In a steam engine, the boiler (fueled by wood, oil, or coal) continuously boils water in an enclosed chamber creating high-pressure steam
في المحركات التي تعمل بالبخار .. فان تسخين و غلي الماء يتم باستمرار داخل غرفه لتكوين
بخار الماء و يكون ضغطه مرتفع.​*




*Steam from the boiler enters the steam chest and is admitted to the front end of the cylinder by the valve slide (illustrated in blue). The high pressure steam presses the piston backward, driving the engine wheels around one half turn*​
يتم دخول البخار الي الاسطوانه الاولي لكي يتم ضغطه .. و يدخل بواسطه
valve slide الموضح باللون الازرق ..​ 







At the end of the piston stroke the valve shifts, allowing the expended steam to escape through the exhaust port (underneath the blue valve slide).The high pressure steam escapes in a quick burst giving the engine its characteristic _choo choo_ sound​ 

عند انتهاء المكبس من مشواره .. فان المحبس الازرق يسمح بخروج الهواء المحترق للاعطاء قوه الدفع ..و بما انه هواء علي ضغط عالي و يخرج بسرعه ايضا فان لخروجه صوت مميز ​
و هو صوت القطارات التي نسمعها





 





​


At the same time, the valve slide begins admitting high pressure steam to the back end of the cylinder. This presses the piston forward, pulling the engine wheels around another half turn
في نفس الوقت .. فان الvalve يسمح بمرور ضعط عالي في الاسطوانه الخلفيه ..
و هذا الضغط يساعد المكبس علي ضغط علي طرد الهواء المحترق.​ 


 

At the end of the forward stroke, the steam is released from the 
.(rear portion of the cylinder (another _choo_ 


 
# يتبع ان شاء الله #​ 

​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Oscillating Steam Engine*

*Oscillating Steam Engine*​ 
This style steam engine employs the cylinder as the steam valve 
It operates on the same principle as the locomotive steam engine
( الكرات الحمراء تمثل شحنه الهواء الجديده ..الكرات الخضراء و تمثل الهواء المحترق مع الوقود )


 

Steam from the boiler enters the power manifold and is and is admitted to the top end of the cylinder when the cylinder port aligns with the manifold port. The steam presses the piston downward, driving the flywheel around 
one half turn


 

At the end of the stroke the cylinder shifts, exposing the top port to the 
exhaust manifold. The expended steam is released




​ 

At the same time, the bottom cylinder port, aligns with the power manifold, admitting steam to the bottom end of the cylinder. This presses the piston 
upward, driving the flywheel around another half turn​ 




At the end of the stroke, the bottom port aligns with the exhaust manifold, releasing the expended steam


 

Due to its exceedingly simple construction, this type of engine is popular in working toy steam engines, including one I had as a kid. An even simpler type employs power in only one direction, relying on flywheel momentum to carry the piston around for the remainder of the cycle. This is called a _single acting_ engine. The type illustrated here is a _double acting_ engine 

# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Coomber Rotary Engine*

*Coomber Rotary Engine*​ 


 

I first learned of this delightful engine while attending the PRIME show in Oregon. A most prolific modeler, Marlyn Hadley, had one on display. I referred to his excellent book6 to create this illustration 
I have not illustrated the valve linkage, as I'm not exactly sure what it looks like!  It appears to be a rotary type, incorporated into the main drive shaft. Steam would be admitted to one end of the cylinder at a time, just as in any other double-acting steam engine.
The inner dimension of the stationary ring is not circular, but is slightly elliptical. The main bearing is offset from the center of this ellipse by a one half the stroke length

# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*CO2 Motor*

*CO2 Motor*​ 
This style engine could be powered by steam (I've heard of at least one) but is more commonly seen in small model airplane engines powered by compressed air or CO2 (carbon dioxide) gas. The popular _Air Hogs_ toy airplanes are propelled by this style motor​ 


 
At the top of the stroke, the pin on the cylinder presses the ball valve upward, admitting high pressure gas into the cylinder
عند ارتفاع المكبس الي اعلي مشواره فانه يضغط علي الكره الموضحه في الرسم .. مما يسمح
بمرور الغاز الي داخل غرفه الاحتراق 


 

The gas expands, driving the piston downward


 
when the piston advances past the exhaust port, the high-pressure gas is released


 

Flywheel (or propeller) momentum carries the piston upward to complete the cycle


 

This animation also illustrates the CO2 reservoir, or "fuel tank." Compressed CO2 is a liquid and becomes a gas as the pressure is released... Another way to state this is that the liquid CO2 _boils_ at normal atmospheric temperature and pressure, so one might say this engine runs on "CO2 steam

Model engines of this type have been made to incredibly small dimensions. Stefan Gasparin produces one with a displacement of only 3.2 cubic millimeters!​ 

# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Crank Substitute Engine*

Crank Substitute Engine

Like the Coomber, this engine also came from Marlyn Hadley's wonderful book.6 I can do no better than to quote him






_This elaborate arrangement of gears and linkages enabled the builder to eliminate the crank as we know it. While this engine required more labor to construct, it did make a compact engine which did not require a heavy crosshead as the connecting rod connection on the bar between the two gears moves but a very small amount. This means the piston rod guides can be made of a lighter construction_

_I do not know who invented it, when, or what prompted the inventor to think this arrangement is better than a crank...  _


# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Revolving Cylinder Engine*

*Revolving Cylinder Engine*






This is yet another of Marlyn Hadley's6 model engines. The inventor is not known

The valve is not illustrated, but is apparently a rotary type, admitting steam to one end of the cylinder at a time

# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Watt Beam Engine*

*Watt Beam Engine*








This illustration shows the general arrangement of a typical beam engine.  Beam engines were used in many factories to drive machinery of all types and were sometimes built to enormous proportions. I have omitted the valve gear, as it was substantially the same as the locomotive engine. 

It was important to restrict the motion of the piston and rod to a straight line in order to reduce friction and wear on the upper cylinder seal. The Watt linkage illustrated here is one of many contrivances for accomplishing this linear motion.

# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Grasshopper Beam Engine*

*Grasshopper Beam Engine*​ 

*



*​ 

The "Grasshopper" beam5 is another type of linear motion linkage, obviously named for the beam's resemblance to a grasshopper's hind leg.​ 

# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Another Beam Engine*

*Another Beam Engine*







This illustration shows a beam engine with yet another linear motion linkage. I found this linkage in _Five Hundred and Seven Mechanical Movements_. The book did not say who invented this linkage or what it is called  

اي شخص عنده معلومه عن هذا المحرك .. فليتفضل و يتكرم و يعطيها الينا
لاني لم اجد عنه اااي معلومات مفيده 

# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Newcomen Atmospheric Engine*

*Newcomen Atmospheric Engine*

This magnificent engine was patented in 1705 by Thomas Newcomen, and is generally regarded as the first 'modern' steam engine. Unlike later steam engines, the Newcomen works on the _atmospheric_ principle. 




​The Newcomen was first used to pump water from mines in England. The pump rod at left is coupled to the driving piston by a large rocking beam.

Water is boiled continuously to produce steam. During the piston's upward stroke this low pressure steam (about 5 p.s.i.) is admitted to the cylinder. 
 The pressure is insufficient to lift the piston on its own -- the weight of the pump rod does most of the work






At the top of the stroke the steam valve is closed and a water jet is briefly turned on, cooling the steam in the cylinder.





The cool steam contracts, sucking the piston downward. ...Or stated another way: the higher atmospheric pressure drives the piston downward, hence the name _atmospheric_ engine. At the end of the stroke, the cooling water is drained from the cylinder by an extra passage not illustrated here. 





During the upward stroke, an auxiliary pump fills the cooling water reservoir.




​
Newcomen engines were successful in part because they were very safe to operate.. Since the steam was under such low pressure, there was no risk of a dangerous boiler explosion. As near as I can tell, the earliest Newcomen engines featured manually operated valves, as illustrated here.
 An operator apparently stood on a platform near the cylinder base and threw the valve levers on each stroke.  (From the illustrations I have available, this engine seems to have stood at least 20 feet tall). 
Later Newcomen engines featured automatic valves which were coupled to a pushrod attached to the main beam.

# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Two Cylinder Stirling Engine*

*Two Cylinder Stirling Engine*

The Stirling engine is one of my favorites. It was invented in 1816 by Rev. Robert Stirling of Scotland. The Stirling is a very simple engine, and was often billed as a safe alternative to steam (since there's no boiler to explode). 





Stirling engines feature a completely closed system in which the working gas (usually air but sometimes helium or hydrogen) is alternately heated and cooled by shifting the gas to different temperature locations within the system.

In the two-cylinder or _alpha configured_3 Stirling, one cylinder is kept hot while the other is kept cool. In the illustration the lower-left cylinder is heated by burning fuel. The other cylinder is kept cool by an air cooled heat sink (a.k.a. cooling fins).

*Expansion.*
 At this point, most of the gas in the system has just been driven into the hot cylinder. The gas heats and expands driving both pistons inward.





*Transfer*
 At this point, the gas has expanded (about 3 times in this example). Most of the gas (about 2/3rds) is still located in the hot cylinder. Flywheel momentum carries the crankshaft the next 90 degrees, transferring the bulk of the gas to the cool cylinder.





*Contraction*
 Now the majority of the expanded gas has been shifted to the cool cylinder. It cools and contracts, drawing both pistons outward.





_*Transfer* _
The now contracted gas is still located in the cool cylinder. Flywheel momentum carries the crank another 90 degrees, transferring the gas to back to the hot cylinder to complete the cycle.






This engine also features a _regenerator_, illustrated by the chamber containing the green hatch lines. The regenerator is constructed of material that readily conducts heat and has a high surface area (a mesh of closely spaced thin metal plates for example). 

 When hot gas is transferred to the cool cylinder, it is first driven through the regenerator, where a portion of the heat is deposited. 
 When the cool gas is transferred back, this heat is reclaimed; thus the regenerator "pre heats" and "pre cools" the working gas, dramatically improving efficiency.3


# يتبع ان شاء الله #



​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Single Cylinder Stirling Engine*

*Single Cylinder Stirling Engine*

This type of Stirling engine, known as the _beta configuration_3, features just one cylinder with a hot end and a cool end.
 The working gas is transferred from one end of the cylinder to the other by a device called a displacer (here illustrated in blue). 
 The displacer resembles a large piston, except that it has a smaller diameter than the cylinder, thus its motion does not change the _volume_ of gas in the cylinder - it merely _transfers_ the gas around within the cylinder.





*Expansion.* 
At this point, most of the gas in the system has just been driven to the hot end of the cylinder. The gas heats and expands driving the piston outward.





*Transfer* 
At this point, the gas has expanded. Most of the gas is still located in the hot end of the cylinder. Flywheel momentum carries the crankshaft the next quarter turn. The bulk of the gas is transferred around the displacer to the cool end of the cylinder.





*Contraction*
 Now the majority of the expanded gas has been shifted to the cool end. It contracts, drawing the piston inward.





Transfer
The contracted gas is still located near the cool end of the cylinder. Flywheel momentum carries the crank another quarter turn, moving the displacer and transferring the bulk of the gas back to the hot end of the cylinder






# يتبع ان شاء الله #​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (30 أغسطس 2006)

*Stirling Engine with Ross yoke*

*Stirling Engine with Ross yoke*






Andy Ross
, a prominent Stirling engine experimenter, invented the linkage illustrated here.3 
The engine is identical in operation to the two cylinder Stirling. In this illustration, the left cylinder is the hot cylinder

The linkage allows the engine to be more compact and reduces side loads 
on the pistons and connecting rods (since their travel is almost linear

​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (31 أغسطس 2006)

*Gnome*

*Gnome*​ 
The Gnome was one of several _rotary engines_ popular on fighter planes during World War I. 
In this type of engine, the crankshaft is mounted on the airplane, while the crankcase and cylinders rotate with the propeller​ 
قم بفتح الصوره المرفقه ​ 
The _Gnome _was unique in that the intake valves were located within the pistons. Otherwise, this engine used the familiar _Otto four stroke cycle_. At any given point, each of the cylinders is in a different phase of the cycle
In the following discussion, follow the_ master cylinder_ with the green connecting rod​ 
_Intak_
During this portion of the stroke, a vacuum forms in the cylinder, forcing the intake valve open and drawing the fuel-air mixture in from the crankcase




​ 
_Compression_
The mixture is compressed during this phase. The spark plug fires toward the end of the compression stroke, slightly before _top dead _
_center_




​ 
_Power_
The power stroke happens here. Note that the exhaust valve opens early -- well before _bottom dead center_ 




​ 
_Exhaust_
This engine has a fairly long exhaust stroke. In order to improve power or efficiency, engine valve timing often varies from what one might expect




​ 
Nonetheless, a number of engines were designed this way, including the _Gnome, Gnome Monosoupape, LeRhone, Clerget,_ and _Bentley_ to name a few. It turns out there were some good reasons for the configuration​ 
*Balance...* Note that the crankcase and cylinders revolve in one circle, while the pistons revolve in another, offset circle. Relative to the engine mounting point, there are no reciprocating parts. This means there's no need for a heavy counterbalance​ 
*Air Cooling...* Keeping an engine cool was an ongoing challenge for early engine designers. Many resorted to heavy water cooling systems. Air cooling was quite adequate on rotary engines, since the cylinders are always in motion​ 
*No flywheel...* The crankcase and cylinders provided more than adequate momentum to smooth out the power pulses, eliminating the 
need for a heavy flywheel​ 

All these factors gave rotary engines the best power-to-weight ratio of any configuration at the time, making them ideal for use in fighter planes. Of course, there were disadvantages as well​ 
*Gyroscopic effect...* A heavy spinning object resists efforts to disturb its orientation (A toy gyroscope demonstrates the effect nicely). This made the aircraft difficult to maneuver.​ 
*Total Loss Oil system.* .. Centrifugal force throws lubricating oil out after its first trip through the engine. It was usually castor oil that could be readily combined with the fuel. (The romantic-looking scarf the pilot wore was actually a towel used to wipe the slimy stuff off his goggles ​ 

The aircraft's range was thus limited by the amount of oil it could carry as well as fuel. Most conventional engines continuously re-circulate a relatively small supply of oil.​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (31 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*

_الحمد لله رب العالمين_​



تم الانتهاء من وضع المحركات التي اعرفها ​ 
و اتمني ان يكون نقلي و شرحي المتواضع ​ 
لبعض المحركات 

قد نال رضائكم   

**********​



_و اتقدم بكل الشكر و_​
_التقدير و الاحترام للشخص _
_الذي دلني علي الموقع _
_الذي اتيت بصور _
_المحركات المتحركه منه _​ 



_[GLINT] فلا تنسوه و تنسوني من صااالح دعائكم[/GLINT]
__
_:7:  


​


----------



## حسووووووووووم (31 أغسطس 2006)

يعطيك الف عافيه والله انت امييرر


----------



## م/ مصطفي (31 أغسطس 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم حسووم


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (1 سبتمبر 2006)

كتر خيره اخينا العزيز كتر الله من امثالك وجعلك الله زخرا لنا


----------



## م/ هيثم السادن (3 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا م/ مصطفى على هذا المجهود والشرح الفوق ممتاز واتمنى ان ينفع به كل الاخوه ويجعل فائدته فى ميزان حسناتك ونتمنى منك المزيد ان شاء الله


----------



## جاسر (3 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

جزاك الله خير ونفع الله بك, وليتك تحاول ترجمتها بالعربية كما فعلت في بعض أنواع المحركات

عاطر التحايا


----------



## 3adel (3 سبتمبر 2006)

Thank you very much
Good luck friend


----------



## م/ هيثم السادن (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*اضم صوتى الى اقتراح البشمهندس جاسر*



جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> جزاك الله خير ونفع الله بك, وليتك تحاول ترجمتها بالعربية كما فعلت في بعض أنواع المحركات
> 
> عاطر التحايا


وانا اضم صوتى الى البشمهندس جاسر على اقتراحه هذا وان يكون لكل محرك شرح مبسط باللغه العربيه حتى تكون المنفعه لا تقتصر فقط على اصحاب مجال الطيران او الدارسين به ولكن لكل من له الشغف وفضول المعرفه فكما تعرف بشمهندس مصطفى هناك الكثير من الاخوه الغير دارسين بالطيران ولكن شغوفين بهذا المجال  وسوف نشجع وننمى هذا الحب والشغف اذا جعلنا هناك شرح ولو بسيط باللغه العربيه بجانب اللغه الانجليزيه .. وخالص تحياتى لك على مجهودك الرائع واتمنى ان يكون اقتراح البشمهندس جاسر قيد الدراسه والتفكير .. وجزاك الله خيرا على مجهودك


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته*



م/ هيثم السادن قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا م/ مصطفى على هذا المجهود والشرح الفوق ممتاز واتمنى ان ينفع به كل الاخوه ويجعل فائدته فى ميزان حسناتك ونتمنى منك المزيد ان شاء الله


 
اخي و حبيبي و زميل الدراسه  / هيثم ..

بارك الله فيك علي هذا المرور الكريم و التحيه الطيبه

و جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (4 سبتمبر 2006)

جاسر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,
> 
> جزاك الله خير ونفع الله بك, وليتك تحاول ترجمتها بالعربية كما فعلت في بعض أنواع المحركات
> 
> عاطر التحايا


 
اخي الفاضل و اخي الاكبر / جاسر .. 

جزاك الله كل خير .

و باذن الله سحاول جاهدا ان اترجم ما استطيع ترجمته الي العربيه

و الله معي ​


----------



## الفنان الاول (5 سبتمبر 2006)

لم اكن اتوقع ان الزملاء بقسم الميكانيكا يتحلون بهذا الكم الرائع من التخيل لابتكار مثل هذه المواتير المختلفة التصميم ، وفقهم الله لمزيد من الابتكار


----------



## AHMEDZEKO (6 سبتمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## محمود مرزوق (7 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم وصراحة اكثر من رائع واستفدت منه كثيرا


----------



## م/ مصطفي (7 سبتمبر 2006)

[align=center]بارك الله فيكم اخواني و جزاكم الله خيرا[/align]


----------



## م/محترف (7 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## اياد الكوز (7 سبتمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وبكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## ahmedata (8 سبتمبر 2006)

ahmed mahmoud ata
alsalmo al ikom
this is a good web
in aeroplanes
[***]http://www.coloradogliders.com/tools.htm#tools[/***]


----------



## zaidlatif555 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الله يجزيك خير على الشرح الممتع ونتعطش للمزيد


----------



## zaidlatif555 (9 سبتمبر 2006)

ممكن تفيدنا بمواقع لها علاقة بهذا الموضوع ...رجاءا


----------



## glider-pilot (10 سبتمبر 2006)

انا مهندس ميكانيك طيران تخصص محركات ومدرب طياريين ارضي على المحركات لم اجد في حياتي افضل ولا اروع من هذا الشرح على الطلاق جزاك الله كل خير واتمنى منك الاستمرار


----------



## مهندس وليد سمير (13 سبتمبر 2006)

zaidlatif555 قال:


> ممكن تفيدنا بمواقع لها علاقة بهذا الموضوع ...رجاءا


هذا الموقع عن Aircraft gas turbine engines
http://www.free-ed.net/free-ed/Aviation/avengines01.asp
بعد ازن حبيبي وصديقي م/ مصطفي


----------



## م/ مصطفي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته*



لا تدري اخي الحبيب / glider-pilot .. كم اسعدتني مشاركتك   

جزاك الله خيرا و بارك الله فيك .. و ننتظر منك كل ما هو جديد  ​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (13 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته*

جزانا و اياكم خيرا اخي الحبيب / م/محترف  

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب / اياد الكوز .. و بارك الله للذي ارشدني علي موقع الصور  

و عليكم السلام و رحمه الله و بركاته .. مشكور اخي الحبيب / ahmedata .. علي هذا الموقع الجميل  

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الحبيب / zaidlatif555 .. و ان شاء الله سيكون هناك المزيد  ​


----------



## eng.maram (14 سبتمبر 2006)

ما شاء الله!!
كتيييييييييييير مفيد 
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (14 سبتمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته*



eng.maram قال:


> ما شاء الله!!
> كتيييييييييييير مفيد
> الله يجزيك الخير



بارك الله فيكي اخت/ مرام ..  
و لكن الفضل الاكبر يعود للصديق الذي دلني علي الموقع .. نسالكم الدعاء له و لنا   ​


----------



## Bioengineer (10 أكتوبر 2006)

رائع جدا أنت مبدع وأتمنى لك مستقبل زاهر

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود..


----------



## م/ مصطفي (15 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب / م. عادل 

و لكن هذا الموضوع منقول مع بعض الاختصار


----------



## جيمى المهندس (18 أكتوبر 2006)

رمضان كريم
اتشرف ان اكون من اعضاء هذا الملتقى واتمنا التوفيق للمشرفين على الموقع 
وان شاء الله سوف نكون على استعداد للمساهمه فى الموقع 
شكرا 
جيمى المهندس


----------



## وجدي_1405 (23 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتة
جزاك الله خير مهندس مصطفى على هذا المجهود الجبار , ونتمنى منك المزيد .

وكل عام و أنتم بخير


----------



## hanysabra (5 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع رائع جزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو زيد حمزة (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكورا يابشمهندس


----------



## سمير العدناني (9 نوفمبر 2006)

خير النااااااااااااااااااااااس من نفع الناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااس 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## mori22 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

اية الجمال دة كلة مشكور انت دكتور مش مهندس بس الله يجزيك كل خير


----------



## سمير العدناني (10 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## م/ مصطفي (10 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني و اسال الله ان ينفع بهذا الكلام ,,,
و ان يكون خالصا لوجه الكريم


----------



## abdo1 (14 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك و عليك جهد كبير جدا ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك:75:


----------



## عقيل زكي (18 نوفمبر 2006)

أشكركم على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## a7med4u (19 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى و جعل الله نافعا دائما لنا و جزاك الله عنا كل الخير و الثواب على مجهودك الرائع و صبرك الكبير و لكنى يأخى :
كنت أنتظر منك أن تحدثنا أكثر عن المحركات النفاثه (jet engines) وأجزائها الداخليه و تصنيفها(turbo prop. ,turbojet. ,turbofan .....etc)
وأدأئها (performance) 
وفقك الله لما فيه خير للمسلمين أخوك فى الله


----------



## شعلان (20 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا اخي على هذه المعلومات وتسلم


----------



## abdo1 (21 نوفمبر 2006)

لو تم شرح المقررات الدراسيه بهذه الطريقه الرائعه ما عاني الطلاب في تحصيلها 
جزاك الله بكل حرف الف حسنه أنت و كل من ييسر العلم للمسلمين:75::75::75::75::75:


----------



## م/ مصطفي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

a7med4u قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا أخى و جعل الله نافعا دائما لنا و جزاك الله عنا كل الخير و الثواب على مجهودك الرائع و صبرك الكبير و لكنى يأخى :
> كنت أنتظر منك أن تحدثنا أكثر عن المحركات النفاثه (jet engines) وأجزائها الداخليه و تصنيفها(turbo prop. ,turbojet. ,turbofan .....etc)
> وأدأئها (performance)
> وفقك الله لما فيه خير للمسلمين أخوك فى الله



بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب , 
و اعتذر عن تقصيري , و اني لم اكن عند حسن ظنك :4: , و لكن اعذرني لضيق الوقــت الشديــد جــدا جــدا 
و علي سبيل الاعتذار البسيط ,, اليك في المرفق مقارنه بسيطه بين بعض انواع المحركات النفاثه  
و لك مني كل التحيه ​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك , و جزاكم خير الجزاء .


----------



## a7med4u (26 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
مشكور اخى على الملف لكننى لم اقصد و الله تعالى اعلى و اعلم انك مقصر فكيف تكون مقصر و قد ضحيت بوقتك و مجهودك كى تفيد من لا تعلم اسأل الله عز وجل ان يضع هذا المجهود فى ميزان حسناتك و ان ينفعنا به
بارك الله فيك و اعتذر عن سوء الفهم


----------



## magdy77 (5 ديسمبر 2006)

مـــــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــــشكــــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــــشكـــــــــــــور
مــــــــــــشكــــــــــــور
مـــــــــــشكـــــــــــور
مــــــــــشكــــــــــور
مـــــــــشكـــــــــور
مــــــــشكــــــــور
مـــــــشكـــــــور
مــــــشكــــــور
مـــــشكـــــور
مــــشكــــور
مـــشكـــور
مــشكــور
مـشكـور
مشكور


----------



## abdo1 (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الشكر كل الشكر للاخ الفاضل علي المجهود الرائع والي الامام دائما


----------



## abdelaziz mhmoud (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحه مجهود رائع 
لكن لم تتطرق للحديث عن محركات الطائرات وبالتأكيد هي اوسع واكبر 
لان ما تفضلت بذكره كان كله piston engine وما الى ذلك وهذا النوع قل استخامه في الطائرات ال heavy لكن يوجد طائرات تعمل به للان 
ان شاء الله عندما يتاح لي الوقت ان اقوم بشرح جميع انواع محركات الطائرات


----------



## a7med4u (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بالرغم انى رددت من قبل لكن بارك الله فيك
لان الموضوع فعلا شامل


----------



## م/ مصطفي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

بـارك اللـه فيكم و جزاكم الله كـل خير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (15 ديسمبر 2006)

abdelaziz mhmoud قال:


> بصراحه مجهود رائع
> لكن لم تتطرق للحديث عن محركات الطائرات وبالتأكيد هي اوسع واكبر
> لان ما تفضلت بذكره كان كله piston engine وما الى ذلك وهذا النوع قل استخامه في الطائرات ال heavy لكن يوجد طائرات تعمل به للان
> ان شاء الله عندما يتاح لي الوقت ان اقوم بشرح جميع انواع محركات الطائرات



معك حق في كلامك اخي الحبيب ... و لكني كنت انوي الحديث عن المحركات عامه و اردت البدء بالمحركات القديمه نسبيا و من بعدها الاحدث فالاحدث ,, و لكن للاسف لا اجـد الوقت نهائــيا لكي اكمل ما بدائته:82: 

لذلك ارجو منك او من اي متطوع ان يكمل


----------



## kais75 (16 ديسمبر 2006)

*العراق*

احسنت موضوع جميل جدا


----------



## أبو عدي (18 ديسمبر 2006)

حاجة خرافية
ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله


----------



## ahmed sonic (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الف شكر يا اخي علي الموضوع القيم ده


----------



## م/ مصطفي (29 ديسمبر 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله و بركاته*



kais75 قال:


> احسنت موضوع جميل جدا



بارك الله فيك اخي الحبيب و اهلا بك و بكــــــــل اهـــــــل العراق الحبيب ​


> حاجة خرافية
> ماشاء الله لاقوة إلا بالله



جزاك الله خيرا , اخجلتم تواضعنا ​


> الف شكر يا اخي علي الموضوع القيم ده



الشكر لله وحده اخي الكريم , و جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (31 ديسمبر 2006)

عمل متميز والله.ونحن في الانتظار ونامل الايطول


----------



## محمد الواثق عبده (31 ديسمبر 2006)

هلا زودتنا اكثربصور وشرح للمحركات النفاثه باسهاب


----------



## عبد الرحمن محمد (1 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 يناير 2007)

بارك الله في اخي الحبيب / عبد الرحمن 
و جزاك الله كــــــل خيـــــــر


----------



## م . ياسر (31 يناير 2007)

شكرا الف شكر 
بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## صالح التميمي (31 يناير 2007)

أشكرك جزيل الشكر يا أمير الطيران وجعله في ميزان حسناتك واجعل دوما نصب عينيك
حديث
( إنما الأعمال باالنيات )
وفقك الله 
وإلى الأمام


----------



## المهندس محمد السيد (31 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## pic2007 (1 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ..... جزاك الله خيرا .....
جزاك الله خيرا .....


----------



## elsamman78 (4 فبراير 2007)

الملف غير موجود يا اخي


----------



## almutaz (4 فبراير 2007)

great job bro
http://www.keveney.com/jets.html


----------



## م/ مصطفي (5 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم اللـــــــه خيـــــــر الجــــــــــزء


----------



## النبراس. (7 فبراير 2007)

الموضوع والشرح جميل جدا شاكر لكم هذا الطرح


----------



## namiq22 (12 فبراير 2007)

موضوع جميل جدا وشكرا على المعلومات


----------



## عقيل زكي (13 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## مصطفى محمد جمال (2 مارس 2007)

:15: ادامكم الله زخرا للوطن العربي بكاملة :1: :5:


----------



## رايفن (9 مارس 2007)

الله يجزاكم خير بس ماشرحت ياخوي انواع الوقود المستخدمه .هل من شروط الوقود ان يكون الكيروسين المحسن ارجو الاجابه


----------



## ولد القنفـذة (12 مارس 2007)

مشكووووور اخوي 

الله يطول بعمرك​


----------



## ولد القنفـذة (12 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووور اخوي

تحياتي
مهندس طيران في المستقبل​


----------



## gabr (12 مارس 2007)

alf alf shokr 3ala mawdo3ak el ra2e3


----------



## صدام حسين المجيد (14 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aalsawah (17 مارس 2007)

أنت فعلا رجل عظيم ولا أستطيع تقديم شكرى لأنك تستحق أكثر


----------



## amirhelmy (18 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جيمى المهندس (20 مارس 2007)

سلامو عليكم 
اشكركم على الاهتمام وربنا يوفقكم ل خدمة اهل الطيران 
عندى بعض المشاغل ولكن ان شاء الله نتواصل معكم فى القريب 
مع تحياتى 
جيمى المهندس


----------



## صفوت السودان (25 مارس 2007)

الاخ الكريم مهندس مصطفى تحيه مباركه من عند الله تعالى 
لك منى خالص الشكر 
واتمنى المزيد :14:


----------



## bencher_qui (25 مارس 2007)

merci beaucoup


----------



## bencher_qui (25 مارس 2007)

et bon courage!


----------



## دعيج (26 مارس 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووور اخوي


----------



## خالد وهبي (29 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من فضله 

اخوك / خالد
مهندس ميكانيكي بحري


----------



## م/ مصطفي (31 مارس 2007)

بــــــارك اللـــــــــه فيكــــــم اخوانـــــــــي الاعزاء


----------



## gamalfoad (1 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك مجهود رائع


----------



## eng_m_dans (6 أبريل 2007)

many thanks for FANTASTIC


----------



## م المصري (18 مايو 2007)

,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## liondvd (29 أغسطس 2007)

شرحك رائع يا هندسه

الف شكر ياباشا


----------



## خالدالملاح (1 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلم على المعلومات


----------



## tito_chan (3 سبتمبر 2007)

تسلم يا غالي علي الشرح الرائع


----------



## سليمان الفاضل (26 فبراير 2008)

موضوع كتير حلو و شيق 
جزاك الله عني خير الجزاء


----------



## سامى عصر (29 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من فضله مجهود غير عادى لإصال المعلومه لمن يريد شكرا لا تكفى


----------



## مهند صبري (1 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اشكرك اخي على الشرح الجميل على المحركات وانواعها ارجو من الله التوفيق


----------



## دريد نزار محمود (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا موضوع رائع


----------



## م احمد العراقي (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا موضوع رائع جدا


----------



## ابومحمد كمال (16 مارس 2008)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك 

ومزيدا من الفائدة


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهند صبري (21 مارس 2008)

_شكرا يا اخي على هذه المعلومات جزاك الله خيرا_


----------



## النهندس منصور (25 مارس 2008)

مشكور يا مهندس مصطفى والله يجزاك خير

وننتظر جديدك يا باش مهندس 

تحياتي

المهندس / منصور


----------



## meid79 (31 مارس 2008)

موضوع ضخم جدا ورائع شكرا لك


----------



## الصناعي المهندس (31 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخي الكريم على تقديم هده المعلومات المفيده لعدد كبير من زملائنا المهندسين


----------



## الصقر المحلق (1 أبريل 2008)

هل يمكن صناعة محرك نفاث منزليا


----------



## محمد صلاح الكيلانى (5 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على المجهود وياريت يكون عندك ملفات تحتوى على كل المعلومات دى


----------



## amr_fhmy (7 أبريل 2008)

تسلم يا اخ مصطفي على هذا الموضوع:7::6:


----------



## amr_fhmy (7 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" ومن يتق الله يجعل له مخرجاً"
الموضوع مميز لكن......
ممكن تضيف عليه قليلاً يا أخي حتي نستطيع الوصول إلي أفضل النتائج


----------



## فراس بشناق (21 أبريل 2008)

*موضوع ممتاز*

موضوع مفيد جدا وياريت تنزله على برنامج معين بحيث يكون بملف واحد يمكن تنزيله وحفظه على الكمبيوتر دون الحاجه لفتح النت
وشكرا لكم


----------



## dinosoreng (21 أبريل 2008)

merci boucoup pour votre travaille
et je vous souhaite une bonne continuation en future


----------



## م المصري (21 أبريل 2008)

فراس بشناق قال:


> موضوع مفيد جدا وياريت تنزله على برنامج معين بحيث يكون بملف واحد يمكن تنزيله وحفظه على الكمبيوتر دون الحاجه لفتح النت
> وشكرا لكم


 
اهلا فراس 

يبدو انك لا تريد زيارتنا مرة أخري :4:  

عموما فكرتك جيده .... و يا ليت المهندس مصطفي ااو اي زميل اخر يحول هذه الفكره الي حقيقه .... و ندعوك لتحميل البرنامج قريبا 

تحياتي


----------



## ابوسهم (23 أبريل 2008)

وفقكم الله لما قدمته من شرح اكثر من رائع


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (3 مايو 2008)

شكرا لك يا أخي الفاضل


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (3 مايو 2008)

م/ مصطفي قال:


> *Watt Beam Engine*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ايها النــاظر بعدي في كتـــابـــــي ... مستفيـــدا منه مرغـــوب الطـــلاب

قــاطفــا منه ثمــارا نسقـــت ... بــاجتهـــادي بمشيبــــــي و الشبـــــــــاب

اهد لــي منـــك دعـــــا صالحـــــا ... و تحــــري فيه اوقـــــات *الاجـــــــاب*


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (3 مايو 2008)

dinosoreng قال:


> merci boucoup pour votre travaille
> et je vous souhaite une bonne continuation en future


ايها النــاظر بعدي في كتـــابـــــي ... مستفيـــدا منه مرغـــوب الطـــلاب

قــاطفــا منه ثمــارا نسقـــت ... بــاجتهـــادي بمشيبــــــي و الشبـــــــــاب

اهد لــي منـــك دعـــــا صالحـــــا ... و تحــــري فيه اوقـــــات *الاجـــــــاب*


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (3 مايو 2008)

ايها النــاظر بعدي في كتـــابـــــي ... مستفيـــدا منه مرغـــوب الطـــلاب

قــاطفــا منه ثمــارا نسقـــت ... بــاجتهـــادي بمشيبــــــي و الشبـــــــــاب

اهد لــي منـــك دعـــــا صالحـــــا ... و تحــــري فيه اوقـــــات *الاجـــــــاب*


----------



## mostafa4b (5 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## كريم حاتم (8 مايو 2008)

مشكورين على هذه المعلومات القيمة لمعرفة انواع اليات تشغيل المحركات ونتمنى منكم المزيد
بارك الله فيكم منوووووووووووووووووووووووووورين


----------



## فتى الجبل (9 مايو 2008)

ماشاء الله عليك جبت كل شي 

بصراحه انا ماكنت اعرف إلا محرك السياره ومحرك الدراجه الناريه والمحرك النفاث كنت اعتقد انه لايوجد غير هالمحركات !!

اشكرك عالمعلومات القيمه والله يوفقك


----------



## حامدحسنمحمد (10 مايو 2008)

اكثر من رائع جزاكم الله الف خير والى الامام دائما


----------



## elcaptin (16 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ادور (17 مايو 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررر كتير لك كل التقدم


----------



## فادي محمد إسماعيل (17 مايو 2008)

very nice dear engineer


----------



## عبد الله 1 (17 مايو 2008)

بجد مجهود جامد جدا تسلم ايدك 
ياريتنى شفت الصور دى ايام ماكنا بندرس الثرموديناميك كانت سهلت عليا كتير قوى ورحمتنا من التخيل كل شوية


----------



## عبد الله 1 (17 مايو 2008)

قمة الهندسة تتجلى فى الاداء والتصميم والفكرة نفسها


----------



## اراس الكردي (28 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك
ان كان هناك المزيد فخير و بركة و ان لم يوجد فما قصرت
و تسلم يدك على هذه المعلومات المفيدة جدا و المقدمة بشكل مبسط 
ويجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
آملين بان تفيدنا بكل جديد تجده


----------



## علي الحجامي (8 يونيو 2008)

ممتاز جدا جدا الله يعطيك العافية اخي مصطفى والله يحشرك مع المصطفى محمد (ص) والموضوع رائع رائع كما انت 
رائع يامصطفى .


----------



## مراوي عمر (17 يونيو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووررررررررررررر ونتمنى منك المزيد


----------



## dmiri (19 يونيو 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## الهزاز (19 يونيو 2008)

جميل ـــ جداً


----------



## ميداكو (20 يونيو 2008)

بارك اللة لك


----------



## HMS (29 يونيو 2008)

اسأل الله لك التوفيق ..

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## امبراطورالميكانيكا (9 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك يا اخى على مجهوداتك ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## سامي محمد سامي (10 يوليو 2008)

يعطيك العافية وهلا تكرمتم بوضع المواضيع بالغة الفرنسية رعاكم الله......


----------



## جاد العليمى (13 أغسطس 2008)

اللة ينور يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمودكريم (24 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع مهم جداا


----------



## النجم مصر (28 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## hassan200 (28 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## سامح الفيومى (29 أكتوبر 2008)

اشكركم واشكر م/ مصطفى كثيرا واعتذر لكم نيابة عنه لانه مشغول كثيرا


----------



## [email protected]@ (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله بك وجزاك الله الجنة


----------



## أبـ حـ رث ــا ـــو (17 نوفمبر 2008)

بيض الله وجهك ...:75:..
كفيت ووفيت...:20:..... 
ونتطلع منك المزيد .......


----------



## eng hannod (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الموضوع شيق ولكن ياريت تضيف معلومات مبسطة أكثر حتى يفهمها الشباب اللى مش دخلوا هندسة وعلى العموم انت مشكور على مجهودك الرائع وربنا يوفقك


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع جدا جميل و شيق و مثمر 
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

عاشت الايادي على هذه المعلومات القيمة الذي بحق تصنع مهندس ماهر و ذا معلومات قيمة في أختصاصه
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## ahmed6477 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لحضراتكم---- وعندى سؤال ارجوا الرد عليه - انى مش متخصص بالسيارات اطلاقا ولااعرف شئ لكن عندى اتوبيس هاشم مع سائق امين- صوت السياره كان متغير شديد وشافها الميكانيكى قال - ضربه السبيكه بتاعتها--- سالت السواق ايه اللى حصل -- سخنت منك الساره --- او ايه بس كان يغير زيت شيل كل 1800كيلوا---انت السبب رد انه كان محافظ عليها 


انى عايز اعرف اسباب حرقه وهل يحرق كده بدزن اهمال -- للنعلم فقط اللى حصل حصل وقضاء الله بس اعرف الاسباب 
وحاليا عايز لها مكنه اخرى لان الميكانيكى قال تصليه هذا النوع غير مجدى انى محتاج مكنه كويسه اخرى منين اجيبها

وشكر جزيلا-- لو سمحتم وارجوكم ردوا على 
[email protected]احمد عبد الحميد


----------



## dreams1804 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​​*​


----------



## تامربهجت (26 سبتمبر 2010)

*مجهود رائع
جزاكم الله ألف خير*​


----------

